
Seoul to ban diesel public-sector cars by 2025 - reddotX
https://electrek.co/2020/08/07/egeb-seoul-bans-diesel-public-sector-cars-2025-newark-delaware-solar/
======
tomohawk
Getting rid of already built and operating things well before their expected
lifetime is up is about the least green thing that can be done.

